# Historical information



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

This book is filled with history of trains in NA: 



















gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks GG.. 
but im confused.. 
why are you telling us this? 

Scot


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I found this book to be an excellent resource on the history of trains, locos and their ERA's. There may be those who would have an interest in getting their own copy. 

Regards,


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

*One of my sons' gave me a copy of this book, for Christmas , and it does have some interesting info contained in it, but it is rather* *slanted towards Canadian trains and railroads!*


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you mean that you honestly think that there might possibly be anyone that frequents this here web site that might have some slight passing interest in choo choo trains?









Well... okay, maybe one or two, I guess.









Nice book, ain't it!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

*Slanted to Canadian Railroads???* 

Us Canuks get stuffed in with the Mexicans and are assigned to the last 50 pages of this great book!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By GG on 01/10/2009 3:34 PM
*Slanted to Canadian Railroads???* 

Us Canuks get stuffed in with the Mexicans and are assigned to the last 50 pages of this great book!











How rude







I am appald that they woud do that to such nice neighbors


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Yo and "eh"... 

I have been watching the great devopment of your railway.. and taking notes.. 

I have actually driven by the I state and may I say, you live in a great area where railroads can be laid with no "frost-heave" !!! 

Enjoy and I look forward to more pics .. 

Gavin


----------

